# Sand spikes



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

I’ve always used homemade pvc sand spikes. Been looking at the aluminum fish n mate type sand spikes. Anyone have any thoughts on them, brands you like, etc?


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Aluminum is the way to go for durability and longevity. Fish n mate, over the waves are solid. There are some others too.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Aluminum is my choice for sand spikes. Mine are made from angle aluminum with a pointed end to aid with pushing into sand. I like longer spikes to help with keeping my lines out of the waves. I hope this helps.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Had my old aluminum spikes for 15 years. Just purchased four new sand spikes through Walmart.Didn’t know they even had them. 266 SAND SPIKE 50 IN W/ ANGLE SAND SPIKE. They were $33 each.https://www.walmart.com/ip/Fish-N-Mate-Sand-Spike-Anodized-Alum-266/34725924. I think their a little higher now.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Schedule 40 PVC for me, very durable, no corrosion, lasts a very loooong time. YMMV.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Plattinum products


----------



## Shootrj2003 (Aug 20, 2021)

I used 1 3/4” under ground conduit it works and was scrap in my scrap pile


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have one of the fish n mates spikes. I don't care for it to much. #1 there are a lot of rough edges where the rod will sit. I had to use duck tape so my rods wouldn't get scratched bad. #2 I use a rubber mallet to set the spive, I hit the step bars on the bottom of the spike and the welds are starting to crack. There quality is nothing like there surf carts. I'm looking fora better aluminum spike. I get better service out of the large pvc spikes. No I wouldn't recomend the fis n mate spike.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

There is a vendor on Amazon that sells a good sand spike called the Beast. I like it so much I bought five of them. Very well built.


----------



## EnjoyFish (Mar 8, 2021)

I made my own from 4 foot fence metal post (menards $9 ?) with couple foot pvc attached at the top.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

hunter1 said:


> I have one of the fish n mates spikes. I don't care for it to much. #1 there are a lot of rough edges where the rod will sit. I had to use duck tape so my rods wouldn't get scratched bad. #2 I use a rubber mallet to set the spive, I hit the step bars on the bottom of the spike and the welds are starting to crack. There quality is nothing like there surf carts. I'm looking fora better aluminum spike. I get better service out of the large pvc spikes. No I wouldn't recomend the fis n mate spike.


I guess we all our opinions and I respect that. I did customize mine some. #1- I removed the rough plastic top guards and replaced them with black rubber tube cap ends. #2- I purchased a 1/2” aluminum rod and cut pieces and had them welded into the bottom of the rod holder tubes. I like for my rods to stick up higher and the 1/2” cut pieces keeps the bottom of the rod handle from going out the bottom of the tube.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Papa T, Thanks I have to try modifying mine.


----------



## O'Shaughnessy (Jul 17, 2013)

Bought a couple Over the Waves sticks from Tommy Farmer-- good quality and pleased so far.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't think those steps are made to be hit with a mallet ....... probably can't take the shock .... you push em down with your foot while working them back and fourth. I agree the OTW Spikes from Tommy Farmer or Joe Moore (One More Cast) are top grade.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I do like the eye hook on the OTW sticks for hanging a towel.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Make my own. I use PVC and rod. Its been a while and not sure on sizes. I just thread the rod at the top. Put a nut inside the PVC with big washers. Grind tip to a point on the rod. I guess one could use threaded rod but it doesn't look nearly as good. They last forever. I will usually wipe the rod down with wd40 and spray a little inside the rod holder. I've got some that are 20 years old at the least.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

I do kinda the same as Papa T, I have the fish n mate type and replace the top cap with a PVC coupler and soften it with a heat gun and stick a beer bottle upside down to flare it then cool it in place with a wet towel. You can then use a rubber mallet on the PVC to drive them into the sand (just don't pound them like a madman). I also drill and tap the bottom and use a stainless bolt with a small piece of hose in the tube so the butt of the rod isn't touching the threads


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

Harrymanz said:


> Plattinum products


I use the Platinum Products spikes with some modifications. I am close enough to the Cocoa Fl factory to communicate the mods i want. First delete the foot rests/ They just cut up your legs and feet. The aluminum tube does not have a stop so the handle falls all the way through/ I have them install a roll pin at the bottom to prevent this/ Saves a lot of trouble when removing the rod.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

We’ll I’ve never used the foot pegs. So, we’ll see how they do next month. I will be at South Hatteras for the whole month of October. I might be beating the foot pegs with a hammer before it’s over. Time will tell. Lol


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

Papa-T said:


> We’ll I’ve never used the foot pegs. So, we’ll see how they do next month. I will be at South Hatteras for the whole month of October. I might be beating the foot pegs with a hammer before it’s over. Time will tell. Lol


I always drive mine in with a rubber mallet. When I had the foot pegs I never drove them in that deep and the pegs would stick me if I stood to close to the holder. This happens frequently as I often reel in small fish with out removing the rod from the holder.


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

Are we talking about this?








IMG source: breakaway fishing weights


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

No about this!


----------



## Agendabiz (Sep 6, 2021)

Lukeksnyder1 said:


> I’ve always used homemade pvc sand spikes. Been looking at the aluminum fish n mate type sand spikes. Anyone have any thoughts on them, brands you like, etc?


Recently I bought some thin wall pvc 36” sand spikes from Dicks Sporting Goods for less than 10.00 and they work just fine. The the thin wall makes it easy to sink in the sand which I normally assist by sitting on the sand spike to drive in in the last foot or so. I’m still using similar spikes I bought at Frank & Frans Bait Shop in Avon NC 32 years ago so they will last. BTW, I have a Diawa 10‘ Rod I bought at the same time and it’s still going strong as well.


----------

